# I have an idea and need your input



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Ideas are dime a dozen, implementation is key... :heh:

Sorry, folks, I think I got a bit over my head with this. Apologies.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it's a pretty darn good idea, but you'll have to figure out how to maintain the highest quality of coaches. Perhaps a rating system and feedback as well as some sort of progression path so that the business coaches will be more on target for the mentoring. You want people who will actually mentor, not just throw out cliched advice. "You've got to pull yourself up by the bootstraps, kid!" or "The early bird gets the worm!"

Some sort of fee schedule would need to really be hammered out. There's SO much business advice out there for free that I don't want just any ol' crap if I'm paying for it. What I would want from your service would be to act as sort of a matchmaking service ... pair me with someone who has successfully (by MY measure of success, not the world's measure) done it already.

For instance, if I want to be a stay-at-home father transitioning my hobby of making small wooden children's toys into enough income for me to continue to stay-at-home, then I don't really care to chat with the former CFO of General Motors. I want to talk to someone who has been at home making some small craft for years and I want to know how THEY did it.

Follow me?


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Ernie, thank you, that's exactly the point, that students would pick up a guru, if you will, in the field they are interested in. Your input is always very insightful. And the guru will have to be verified by the company (me), as well as rated by the students. :lock:


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

The editing must have removed the body of the idea...I would be interested in the details.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like a great idea....do I need to deposit a "dime" to see it? :shrug:


----------

